# Unser Hochbaugartenteich



## Stocki (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Mein Schwiegervater hatte eine tolle Idee, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hatte. Einen Teich hoch zu bauen. Gesagt und Getan. Hier mal ein paar Bilder zu dem was wir gebaut haben.... Die Schwiegermutter ist für die Bepflanzung veranwortlich ;-) 
Das Wasser ist auf den Bildern noch ein wenig trüb, da zu dem Zeitpunkt neu bepflanzt wurde. Jetzt ist es schön klar, weitere Bilder folgen dann natürlich.
Freu mich schon auf eure Meinungen


----------



## sl-power (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Das habt ihr aber schön gemacht! 

Gefällt mir persönlich wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Hallo Nachbar 

hübsch ist das ganze auf jedenfall 

Und jetzt kommt mein aber....
Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass die 60cm Tiefe in Kombination mit dem Hochbau evt. im Winter mehr Probleme geben als ein ins Erdreich eingegrabener Teich gleicher Tiefe.
Der Teich hat den Vorteil, dass er sehr dicht beim Haus ist, da könnte es dann sich wieder ein wenig kompensieren (je nachdem wie die gegebenheiten sind).

Gibt es die Schale schon länger in dem Garten Deiner Eltern, oder ist das ne Neuanlage?
.
Und der Teichrand verträgt noch einiges an Pflanzen


----------



## Stocki (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Danke euch schonmal für eure Meinungen.

@ Zermalmer, da hast du natürlich recht. Wir werden dann mal schaun das wir die Mauer im Winter aussen mit Styropor isolieren. Wenn noch andere Ideen bestehen, als her damit.
Die Schale ist eine Neuanschaffung. Hatten vorher eine 500l Schale, wollten dann aber erweitern.
Und mit den Pflanzen da wird natürlich nach und nach für Nachschub gesorgt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Hallo Stocki,
erstmal :willkommen
eine sehr nette Teichanlage.
Allerdings hätte ich bei der geringen Teichtiefe Bauchschmerzen mit dem Fischbesatz.
Ihr solltet als absolutes Minimum 80cm (besser wären 1 m und mehr) als Wassertiefe
haben. Problem ist die Sauerstoffknappheit bei kleinen Teichen im Winter.
Da eurer ein Hochteich ist wird dieser mit Sicherheit noch schneller und weiter zufrieren.
Ich habe auch vor 2 Jahren einen Hochteich verwirklicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Halloo 

Sag mal wie groß ist den deine Schale? I
Du hast da Goldfische drin, nimmst du sie im Winter raus oder willst du sie drin lassen?
Am Rand des Teiches fehlen meiner meinung nach auch noch ein paar Pflanzen, aber die kannst du ja noch rein machen 
Was für einen Filter hast du genommen?
Fragen über Fragen ich weiß, aber ich Frage deswegen weil ich auch gerade an einem kleinen Teich arbeite.
Ansonsten ist dir dein Teich echt gelungen und ich finde ihn sehr schön.

Gruß


----------



## Stocki (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

@ Moderlieschenking , 

danke für den lieben Empfang. Mehr Wassertiefe war nicht rauszuholen bei den Fertigbecken.
Wir haben das Becken bewusst in den geschüzteren Teil des Gartens gebaut. Werden alles versuchen das dieser nicht komplett zufriert. Wir hatten voher nur ein 500l Becken mit weniger Fischen und da hat es auch bis jetzt auch super geklappt. 
Hätten wir mehr Platz gehabt wäre natürlich auch das Becken größer geworden. Werde mich mal umhören nach einer Winterlösung um den Sauerstoffaustausch zu gewährleisten.

PS: Dein Teichhochbau ist echt  Wirklich super gemacht !!!

@ Papaschlumpfv6

Die Maße sind : 1.000 l - L x B x H: 240 x 140 x 62 cm
Die Goldfische bleiben drinnen wie die Jahre davor drinnen. Hat bis jetzt immer super geklappt. Weitere Pflanzen fehlen auf jeden Fall noch viele und werden demnächst noch dazugesetzt. Als Filter haben wir ein Teichfilterset mit UV-Klärer aus der Tierhandlung geholt. Wobei wir aber die Pumpe ausgewechselt haben durch eine stärkere von Heissner. Nach einer besseren Füllung muss ich mich noch informieren, momentan ist noch die Standartfüllung drinne (grobe Steine, kleine Steine, Filtermatte)
Freue mich immer wenn man sich austauschen und dazulernen kann.

Mfg Michi


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Dann hast du das gleiche Becken wie ich, ich habe mir dieses Wochenende auch ein Filterset gekauft.
Eins von Oase. Wenn das Wetter es morgen zuläßt werde ich den Bachlauf anlegen.
Für den Winter gibt es doch so Ausströmer oder Eisfreiteile (genauen Begriff fällt mir nicht ein  ) 
damit klappt es bestimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Stocki (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

So hier mal neue Bilder.... weitere kommen...


----------



## Stocki (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Neue Bilder mit mehr Pflanzen und klarem Wasser....


----------



## Tomke (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Hallo,
das ist ja schön grün bei Euch! Und so schönes klares Wasser! 
Alles Gute, Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Hallo Michi,
ist ja richtig schön grün geworden...

und wie bei mir sticht die Wasserlobelia enorm aus dem Pflanzenwuchs hervor


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

Servus Michi

Herzlich Willkommen

Sehr schönes Teichlein 

Aber ...

Sag deiner bepflanzungsbeauftragten  Schwiemu, sie soll den äusseren Rand, der wo das Schifferl versenkt ist, noch mit ein paar Wasserschwertlilien (Iris pseudacorus), Simse und __ Kalmus setzen ... dies trägt zum Nährstoffaustrag bei, auch Unterwasserpflanzen sind sehr wichtig ...

Nährstoffe entstehen durch Füttern der Fische und dessen Ausscheidungen und in den Teich fallendes Laub ... = Algenfutter

Der Filter reinigt das Wasser von Grobstoffen und trägt zum Abbau von Nitrit (Fischgift) zu Nitrat bei. Nitrat = Nährstoffe für Pflanzen (auch Algen sind Pflanzen), deshalb so viele Pflanzen wie möglich setzen = Nahrungskonkurrenz ...


----------



## Stocki (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Hochbaugartenteich*

@ Heike danke dir.. Bleiben drann

@ Andreas danke dir, stimmt die Wasserlobelia sind ja fast wie Zwillinge gewachsen ;-)

@ Helmut, danke dir für die wertvollen Tipps !!! Der Bepflanzungsbeauftragten habe ich deinen Rat gleich mitgeteilt ^^ Sobald noch mehr Wasserpflanzen gesetzt wurden gibts natürlich mehr Fotos !


----------

